# Vaccinations



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

There has been a ton of articles written on vaccinations...why and why not to get them. I just got a 6 week old pup and would like some good advice on what to do about getting shots or not. Thanks!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I was going to say talk to the breeder but, you say you got a 6 week old pup so I am a bit leary of that. It is hard to answer your question because the breeder should know best what his pups need. I never give my dogs more than the first 2 puppy shots....in their whole life. It really depends on the strenghs of the dogs. Also, if you plan on boarding the dog, you need to have complete shot records today as I understand it. If the dog is ever going to be boarded, ever, you have to give the shots. By the way, it is snowing and raining today so I will probably be here all day for a consult. :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Justen Haynes said:


> There has been a ton of articles written on vaccinations...why and why not to get them. I just got a 6 week old pup and would like some good advice on what to do about getting shots or not. Thanks!


Have you read up on vax? Caberfeidh (Christie Keith) is a good place to start. 

Have you seen the Dr. Jean Dodds protocol? Her protocol is not a lot different from Don's (plus the legally required rabies).


Here's some material to check out for starters:


http://www.dogs4dogs.com/puppy-shots.htm

http://www.caberfeidh.com/PuppyVax.htm

http://ccsgsd.com/Health___Info/Vaccination/vaccination.html
A decade old, but still good core info.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

My pup got the DHLPP at 8 weeks and again at 12 - he still needs a rabies and that's all he'll get. No yearly boosters or any of that, and only the rabies to keep in check with the local ordinances.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with Ashlely!
I think this is the method followed by a lot of folks here.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

awesome..thanks guys


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Funny, I've been doing extra reading on that since I got my pup. With my adults I only do the rabies which is required by law. Even for boarding, if you look enough you may be able to find places that don't require all the extras. 

I know my Corso only had his first set of puppy shots then nothing until 8months which is when I got him. 

My new pup, the breeder gave the pups 1st shots at about 6wks which I have now learned is useless as the pups still have mom's antibodies. She had DHPP at about 8 and 13wks. She will get one more plus her first rabies. The vet might ask you if you want (or will insist) to also give the pup extras such as bordatella during the puppy series, it's an overkill and not necessary. I'm sticking to nothing but DHPP and rabies for the pup. The bordatella vac imo is pretty much useless any ways so I never give or recommend it.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is some reading material:

http://www.critteradvocacy.org/Canine Vaccination Guidlines.htm

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html

and.. sending in blood sample to Dr. Dodds to get a titers count:
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/HEMOPET.HTM


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Marta Haus said:


> .... http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html .....



You'll want to keep in mind that this version of the Dodds protocol has some non-core comments based on the West Coast.

(The core vax comments aren't regional.)


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Marta Haus said:


> My new pup, the breeder gave the pups 1st shots at about 6wks which I have now learned is useless as the pups still have mom's antibodies.


Yes and no. How much antibodies the pups have depends on how much colostrum they got. And of course what mom actually has antibodies to.

I had a litter catch Parvo when they were only 6-7 weeks old a number of years ago. Couldn't understand why they would get it so young because of the maternal antibodies. A few years later was talking to a friend who also had a litter get parvo around 6 weeks and realized the co-owner of my litter had been bottle feeding some of them when I went over to do the rear dewclaws at a day old. And my friend had also had to bottle feed some of her pups at birth, I don't remember why. Bottle = little to no colostrum = little to no maternal antibodies

Regarding the OP's question, I agree with the minimal vaccinators. A few as pups, usually 1 as an adult just in case the pup vaccines happened while the pup still had maternal antibodies, and rabies as required by law.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I do the 2 puppy vaccinations at 8 and 12 weeks and then give the vaccination that is only required once every 3 years. I generally dont do kennel cough and rabies isnt an issue over here - we dont have it.

If I wasnt planning to vaccinate which I have to for boarding purposes I would do a periodic titre to check on their status.

Also depends on where you live. I live in a very high parvo risk area and many dogs are lost to parvo each summer. This summer during one short period vets were being flooded with parvo cases in unvaccinated dogs. I think nearly 200 dogs were affected in a reletively small area and it certainly made the news headlines.


----------

